# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Reputation and setting?

## Red Spot

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask.

After seeing there is a reputation system and giving the person who helped me some of it, I was trying to see if there is any sort of reference towards reputation in the User-CP.
The FAQ makes it look like its clear, but thats far from reality ... or I am really getting blind  :Smilie: 

From the FAQ:




> How do I know what reputation I have received?
> 
> You can view the reputation that you have received in your User CP (User Control Panel) where it is displayed at the bottom of the User CP page. Here you will see the latest reputation that you have received and whether this is positive, negative or neutral. Your total reputation will be shown as series of reputation indicators in your posts and profile. The more positive your reputation, the more positive icons will be shown. The more negative your reputation the more negative icons will be shown.



I dont see anything, anywhere, concerning reputation in my User CP.





> What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?
> 
> You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled.



I love repeating myself  :Smilie: 
"I dont see anything, anywhere, concerning reputation in my User CP."

Is the above old information or am I just looking at the wrong places?


Edit: Found out that by 'giving myself rep' I can see how much I have .. its a start  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

When you go to your UserCP, you will find 3 sections - 

1. Subscribed threads with new posts
2. Latest Infractions Received
3. Latest reputation received.

When you view the 3rd section, you will check who all have given you the reputation and the total reputation received.  You will not get to see the individual points received from each person who gave you, though.


Others can see your reputation only in the form of the light and dark green bulbs below your name to the left of each post that you make.  They cant see the number of points you have received.

----------


## Red Spot

http://members.ziggo.nl/red_spot/User-CP.JPG

Do you mean the bit marked in red?
I still cant seem to find what you are referring to.

----------


## arlu1201

No, its not that.  Dont worry, once you get some reputation, that section will automatically appear and you will get to see the total points you have received.

----------


## Red Spot

Ah, so its based on something. That makes things a bit clearer.
It doesnt really matter, but that I simply could not find it bugged me  :Smilie: 
Thanks!

----------

